# New Milll and Lathe Ordered



## Stonebriar (Sep 5, 2013)

New guy here.  I just put my down payment on the PM1236 lathe and PM935 mill.  I want to thank you guys for this very informative forum to help me make up my mind on what to buy.  Looking at the end of Oct for delivery. I am looking forward to it and will picture up.

Rick


----------



## awander (Sep 5, 2013)

Nice! I'll bet you're excited.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 5, 2013)

Excellent choices.  I have the 1236 and love it.  Also have the PM45 which was what was available at the time (4-5 years ago).  Both have served me without a hitch and are perfect for my needs.  If you look at my posts, everything shown was done on those two machines along with hundreds of little custom parts and boat propeller shafts and repairs.

BTW, there is a 1236 user guide in a thread called the "PM1236 Frequently asked questions".  It has most of the info you'll need.  Let me know if there are other things that would make it more useful.  Please grab the latest version.


Ray




Stonebriar said:


> New guy here.  I just put my down payment on the PM1236 lathe and PM935 mill.  I want to thank you guys for this very informative forum to help me make up my mind on what to buy.  Looking at the end of Oct for delivery. I am looking forward to it and will picture up.
> 
> Rick


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Ray I snagged the manual. I am not looking forward to the moving and installing but that is part of it.


----------



## Ray C (Sep 7, 2013)

Moving equipment is a chore for sure but, it's a necessary part of the process.  Fortunately, it's not done very often.   Use equipment that properly rated (or over-rated) for the job.  Just be careful and stay out of the "drop zone".  Watch your fingers and hands and do not grab in a bodily embracing way the machine while it's suspended.  Finally, lathes and mills tend to be top heavy so, keep that in mind.

BTW:  A member here received his 932 and the connecting wires in the motor terminal block were not fully tightened.  This is very unfortunate and clearly someone at the factory let this slip past them.  When you get yours, please check the connections before plugging it in.   As mentioned many times, Matt runs and checks tram on all the machines before shipping them and a loose wire situation might not show-up until longer term vibration shakes it really loose.

I sent email to Matt and I'm sure he'll take corrective action and also send a note to the factory.


Ray



Stonebriar said:


> Thanks Ray I snagged the manual. I am not looking forward to the moving and installing but that is part of it.


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 7, 2013)

New equipment is so much fun. We got a new Sodick Wire EDM for the shop. Power to go on Tuesday we hope. Should cut twice as fast as our current  20 yr old Sodicks.

Here is a topic about lifting and moving my lathe. Maybe you can find or make something similar.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/8262-Lifting-Hardware-to-move-lathe

The car dollies work very well to move the lathe once on a level floor using a automotive floor jack and appropriate blocks to lift and slide the dollies one at a time under the stand. The stand just fits on the dollies that I purchased. On can use angle iron to make the stand fit better if the shape of the dolly is not correct. There are different sizes and shapes and I did not pay more than 50 bucks for mine. Once in position I removed the dollies in reverse order. A friend uses them for car repairs and storage placement of vehicles in the barn.

http://www.canadiantire.ca/AST/brow...Master+2,500+lb+Wheel+Dolly+Set.jsp?locale=en

Pierre


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 7, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> New guy here.  I just put my down payment on the PM1236 lathe and PM935 mill.  I want to thank you guys for this very informative forum to help me make up my mind on what to buy.  Looking at the end of Oct for delivery. I am looking forward to it and will picture up.
> 
> Rick




Rick

Welcome to the forum!  

Are these machines replacing existing ones or are these your first machines?

Inquiring mind(s) want to know!


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 7, 2013)

Dan,

No I am a machining virgin. My work background is 42 years IT and 2 years welder fabricator (before the Army couldn't live without me). I live in rural Texas so I have always put together what was needed. I have always had interest in machining but didn't know how I could learn to do it without classes somewhere. I started watching TubalCain videos and got the Bug! 
I am retiring in two years and want to be ready to play.

I am afraid I can be no help to anyone at this point.

Thanks for the tips guys.

Rick


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Sep 7, 2013)

Stonebriar said:


> Dan,
> 
> No I am a machining virgin. My work background is 42 years IT and 2 years welder fabricator (before the Army couldn't live without me). I live in rural Texas so I have always put together what was needed. I have always had interest in machining but didn't know how I could learn to do it without classes somewhere. I started watching TubalCain videos and got the Bug!
> I am retiring in two years and want to be ready to play.
> ...




Rick

You never know what question will be asked around here!  IT questions do come up.  Also, welding is a HOT topic here too! 

Hope you enjoy your new machines!


----------



## Stonebriar (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone have a recomendation on a face cutter for the 935? There seems to be many options on angles, number of cutters.

Rick


----------



## RockwellHardness (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi,

I have a 932 mill and 1236 lathe coming,  I looks like no one replied to your question.   I am a newbie also,   had a LMS mill for a couple of months,  ordered the two machines from Matt and sold the LMS.  

Are you asking about a fly cutter?    

I did buy a  Tormach  super fly,   and you can see there videos,  probably ideal for the 935,  about the same hp I think.

It is not balanced,  so shook the LMS mill,  should work great on my 932 and your 935. 

RH


----------



## Ray C (Oct 14, 2013)

For sure I know I responded about the face cutter but I think the reply was lost when the hackers took the site down...

Anyhow, here's an ideal face cutter for the 932 or PM45.   This one here in 2 or 2.5 inch is perfect depending on what you're surfacing.

http://www.shars.com/products/view/4250/R8_Shank_212quot_Carbide_Indexable_Face_Mill

A 15 degree angle is a good compromise between lateral and downward forces.  When the angle get bigger than that, you get a a lot of lateral (sideways) forces and the piece needs serious clamping.

Ray


----------



## RockwellHardness (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi Ray,

The member who started this thread will  appreciate your answer I am sure,  I learned something myself.  I have done some milling on a Bridgeport, and never thought about the down and lateral force,   though I always took shallow cuts on small aluminum parts in large Kurt vise !!  Now when I use the soon to arrive 932,  I will be thinking about the forces and their direction. 

RH


----------



## Ray C (Oct 15, 2013)

RH,

Large, medium or small mill... lateral vs downward forces are always a concern especially with thinner pieces -which tends to be the case when you're using a face cutter.

In general, when you clamp a piece, try to set it up so the forces are pushing the piece into the jaw faces instead of on the open sides.  If you have a thinner sheet that's clamped to the table, lateral forces are your enemy and downward forces help hold the peice down.  When you have all downward force, you can get chattering as there's not enough lead-in relief on the cutters.  That particular face tool is a fantastic happy medium and I've been very happy with it.  It's only downside is edge clearance.  The cutting edges are about 1/4" inside the outer diameter.  Most of the time, it doesn't make a difference but it does when you're working up against a shoulder.

BTW:  I like to have different sets of inserts for this one.  Some for heavier cutting and some for finish work.  Also, you must take a few moments to make sure the inserts are all level when you insert them.  I check that against a known flat plate once it's installed on the machine.

Good luck..
Ray





RockwellHardness said:


> Hi Ray,
> 
> The member who started this thread will appreciate your answer I am sure, I learned something myself. I have done some milling on a Bridgeport, and never thought about the down and lateral force, though I always took shallow cuts on small aluminum parts in large Kurt vise !! Now when I use the soon to arrive 932, I will be thinking about the forces and their direction.
> 
> RH


----------



## Rbeckett (Oct 15, 2013)

Well, that is truly a man after my own heart.  You will be so happy that you got the PM machines.  The other options currently available are either far too expensive or poor quality.  For the Buck the PM stuff is as good as you can get.  I'm still looking but if I ever get a chance to buy new that is definitely the way I will go.  Matt and Ray do an excellent job making sure there are no unresolved issues or quality shortfalls.  Heck, Matt still answers his own phone, when is the last time you called someplace and went straight to the top without 10,000 road blocks and secretaries to get through?  Please don't forget the pics too.  I am a pic junky and this stuff is like porn to me.  Nothing better than a brand new machine getting undressed at the new home.  I love it!!!

Bob


----------



## drs23 (Oct 15, 2013)

Rbeckett said:


> Well, that is truly a man after my own heart.  You will be so happy that you got the PM machines.  The other options currently available are either far too expensive or poor quality.  For the Buck the PM stuff is as good as you can get.  I'm still looking but if I ever get a chance to buy new that is definitely the way I will go.  Matt and Ray do an excellent job making sure there are no unresolved issues or quality shortfalls.  Heck, Matt still answers his own phone, when is the last time you called someplace and went straight to the top without 10,000 road blocks and secretaries to get through?  *Please don't forget the pics too.  I am a pic junky and this stuff is like porn to me.*  Nothing better than a brand new machine getting undressed at the new home.  I love it!!!
> 
> Bob



+1 On the new machine porn, err, pics!)


----------



## Stonebriar (Feb 19, 2014)

Well as you can see from when I started this thread I was a little off on the delivery date, but the machines showed up today. yea....

Here is my unloading device...






Compliments of Fedex Freight.... One totally destroyed the crate. Only two sides were still nailed together. A good thing Matt strapped the boxes to the crate .




Here is the mill in my shop...I noticed the easson dro was missing. I got on the phone with Nicole at PM and was telling her. Hey we have been ripped off. She told me if it wan an Easson 12 they didn't ship it because Matt fround a problem with them and sent them back. So they will ship it to me when it comes in. Whew...what a relief. She were very calming, whatever the problem they will take care of it.




Here is the Lathe.... opened it up checking for damage its dro was inside the box.





Pretty long day after waiting on fedex to show the 10:00 til 12:00 delivery turned out to be 2:30. That is all I have done. It will have to wait for the weekend for any more setup.

Rick


----------



## drs23 (Feb 19, 2014)

Stonebriar said:


> Well as you can see from when I started this thread I was a little off on the delivery date, but the machines showed up today. yea....
> 
> Here is my unloading device...
> 
> ...



Merry Christmas! Again!


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 19, 2014)

How coincidental.  Road Runner delivered my PM935 today at about the same exact time you got yours.  I must have better timing since I only waited a bit over a month. No DRO in my shipment either, same phone call to Nicole, same answer.

Have fun.  

-Ryan


----------



## Ray C (Feb 19, 2014)

Good luck, guys...

I feel very fortunate that my mill arrived still inside the box...  Now, if only one of you guys with a forklift would zip on over here and help my ache'n bones out...



Ray


----------

